# Surf fishing at night



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

Our vacation to Panama City is fast approaching...finally. My 12 year old son and I love to fish the piers, as long as we are catching anything we are happy. My question is ... can you catch anything in the surf after dark and if so what baits should we use? It can be "trash" fish as far as we are concerned we just like the action. Any help would be appreciated and thanks to Koz for his help and patience with people like me who live far from the ocean but live vicariously through this great website.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Randy don't know what kind of gear you have but shark season is at its peak in the summer time and night is the best time to do it. Get yourself some chunk bait are cast net some larger mullet of jacks and use them to lure the toothies in . Would be a hoot for your son .


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks for the tip Kozlow, our gear is just spinning gear like you rent off the pier. I guess I would need a wire leader for the sharks? Maybe one of the local tackle shops could fill me in on what kind of rig we would need? Anything else we might could try for in the evenings? My son loves to catch the crabs on the beach at night. Could we catch anything with them?
Thanks againfor the help.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Use:
Blue crabs – tarpon, permit, redfish, grouper, snapper 
Fiddler crabs – snapper, grouper, sheepshead .
Hook them through the upper edge of the shell, to the right or left of the head. Many anglers will remove the claws prior to fishing, which makes the crab more appealing to game fish, and crabs must be small enough (generally 3 inches or less) to fit in the mouths of most inshore game fish.

If your talking about this crab which is the beach crab I have never tried to use them for bait.









Shark rig I use is heavy Barrel swivel with 100 LB mono to another Barrel swivel then calcutta wire with #8 circle hook and sliding weight attached to the wire leader.









It really works!!! So proud of that shark I just had to post her again.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's a smart man*

that use's Ande line.  IMHO theres no better bang for the buck when it comes to mono! I've been useing Ande for over 30 years and it's never let me down. .....Tightlines


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Panama City Fishing Report: 

http://www.halfhitch.com/pcrptdefault.asp

http://www.halfhitch.com/default.asp


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Koz, noticed something different on your rig then what I have been doing is putting th slider on th wire. How long of a wire leader are you using? I had been doing just th hook to swivel in wire, about 6-12" but yours looks like a winner.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Cdog the 100 lb ande's is about 2 to 3 ft and the wire is about 3 to 4ft with the slider on the wire. When they first pick up the bait they will not fill the weight then surprise. Having the bait and what ever weight I need all going out on that end of the rig makes it alot easier on casting it. No helicoptering taking place with it riged that way. Once its out there I let some slack in it and the bait moves around with the tide and the weight stays in the sand .It's worked so far but I'm sure the monster's from the deep will have their say as to if it's a winner or not at one time or another .That Nurse Shark was like pulling in a 100 lb wet rag except for the occasional head shake.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Kozlow said:


> That Nurse Shark was like pulling in a 100 lb wet rag except for the occasional head shake.


Yeah, but that "rag" makes fer a great photo!


----------



## RandyH (Nov 13, 2003)

I agree with you Cdog. I would love to drag in one of those rags. I sure do envy you guys who get to fish in the surf all the time. I live 400 miles away in tiny Resaca, Ga so I have to live vicariously through you guys and this excellent website (thanks again Koz). Freshwater fishing(although I enjoy it) just doesn't provide the same thrill to me. You guys are really helpful with the advice...I don't always understand everything but ya'll are pointing me in the right direction I'm sure. Thanks again for all your help and patience with a relative newbie.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Be sure to let us know how your vacation went and how many wet rags you and your son landed.  
Be Safe Enjoy


----------

